# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Virtual humans and creatures, 3Lateral, Novi Sad, Serbia

## Airicist

Developer - 3Lateral

----------


## Airicist

Article "NetApp and 3Lateral develop data fabric to bring digital humans to life"
3Lateral uses NetApp’s technology to offer a ‘friendlier face’ for artificial intelligence, biometrics, healthcare and life sciences

by Sarah Rizvi
April 12, 2020

----------

